# President's choice Mobile phone?



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

Is anyone on here using a President's choice cell phone? I am asking because the $0.20 a minute is good but the website is very unclear about what happens with long distance. It says that you can save by buying a PC long distance card which will offer the long distance calls at 4.3 cent a minute. That's cool but if you are receiving a phone call and you're not in your city, it will be charged on the regular long distance price but nowhere on their page does it say the regular rate for long distance. On this page (http://mobile.presidentschoice.ca/e...o?ctl_nbr=3910&nurl=static/RateAndCoverage.vm), it says this:

_You can call long distance directly from your PC mobile phone if you wish. To compare long distance rates from your PC mobile with rate from PC prepaid long distance cards, click on the link below. Remember that the 20¢ per minute local calling rate also applies. _

But if you click the link, it brings up the prices for every country except Canada. Do anyone of you know what's up with that?

Thanks,

Frederic


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Don't know about the cell thingy, but their *Decadent Chocolate Chip Cookies* are pretty darned good. Especially with milk! 

Sorry for going off-topic.


----------



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

gwillikers said:


> Don't know about the cell thingy, but their *Decadent Chocolate Chip Cookies* are pretty darned good. Especially with milk!
> 
> Sorry for going off-topic.


No problem! Lol!


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Aren't per-paid plans usually the same price for anywhere in Canada? I could be wrong though.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

(^You're joking, right?)

http://www.howardforums.com/index.php?

http://www.howardforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=331

http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=892516


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

HowEver said:


> (^You're joking, right?)
> 
> http://www.howardforums.com/index.php?
> 
> ...


I don't see the answer to the OPs question in any of the links you posted - can't readily find it on the PC mobile website either.

I would suggest calling PC mobile customer service to get the answer and maybe have them point you to the info on their website.

BTW, the US is missing from the regular country list as well.


----------



## Fredou51 (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, I looked at the Howard Forums and like krs said, I couldn't find the answer to that specific question. Like krs said, my best bet is probably to try calling their customer service. Thanks.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You should do a search on HowardForums, or ask the question there, or call PC mobile.

Wow.


----------



## Chris (Feb 8, 2001)

I believe that PC Mobile piggybacks on the Bell Canada network, at least in Ontario. That being the case, I understand that Bell's policies on long distance would apply. _I think_ that means that if the call is a long distance call to or from your handset, where ever you might be, you will be charged long distance fees in addition to the per minute charges. Now, what the specific fees are, I can't say, but I doubt they'd be more than the $.20/minute for the local call.

Personally, I've gone pre-paid on Telus, and haven't noticed any excessive long distance charges, when I have made those calls. I'm still using about $25 every two months.


----------

